# uninst.isu is not valid or data has been corrupted!



## Lord Tony (Jun 12, 2011)

I can't uninstall because the game is corrupted. I can't install to uninstall it because I get errors from installing. I am stuck with this **** game and I can't call their tech support because the company has been bankrupt and dead for years.

Now what do I do?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you just want to free up space you can manually delete it from the installation folder.

Another option is to try this program:
Revo Uninstaller - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads


----------

